# Swapping my 350 Gas hog in my 1989 GMC Suburban for 6.5 liter turbo diesel



## shawnh618 (Aug 26, 2005)

*I was wondering if I could swap the 350 Gas hog in my 1989 GMC Suburban for 6.5 liter turbo diesel without a lot of trouble?* A friend at one of the local tow yards is letting me have a (totaled out) 1995 3/4 ton pickup for nothing. It runs good, and everything on it is salvageable-but the frame is bent from an accident. I have a 1989 GMC suburban that I got last summer with the idea of fixing it up. I bought it with the intentions of gutting it out and turning it into a cool street cruiser  I only paid $400.00 dollars for it. I wanted to swap the 6.5 liter diesel engine into the suburban. I was wondering if this task is worth it, even possible and what is the reliability rating of the 6.5 liter diesel engine.

Does anyone know?
Need help!!!!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, a 6.5 probably isn't very high on anyone's swap list, but I think it should be do-able. Especially for the price!

You'll need all the wiring, emmissions junk, tranny etc. from the donor truck. I think some people have done the swap using a mechanical setup from the older 6.2, but I am sure there is quite a bit of improvement in the newer parts.

Motor mounts from a 6.2 powered pickup or 'Burban for the older body style would simplify the task.

It would get a little more complicated tranny-wise if either is a 4x4, which you didn't mention.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Go check out this link:

http://www.62-65-dieselpage.com/

You'll find this page particularly interesting too.... comparison between the Dodge Ram 5.9, Ford SD 7.3, and the GMC 6.5 with the playing field leveled--ie: similar hardware including intercooler etc, NOT what GM shovelled out the door...

http://www.62-65-dieselpage.com/finale.htm


----------

